

An Open Source Atari ST(E) IP-Core written in VHDL - rocky1138
http://experiment-s.de/en

======
reefab
Here is the Amiga equivalents if people are interested to see recreations of
older computer systems:

Minimig: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimig> Natami:
<http://www.natami.net/index.htm>

------
wfoerster
Hi all, i am the person behind this project. If you have any questions or
ideas feel free to contact me (wf@inventronik.de). The project started in 2003
and is still alive :-)

Greetings from Germany

Wolfgang

------
VonGuard
Ahhhh, the ST. My first computer. What a great machine. Loving all the retro
software on HN this week.

